# Visual Studio 2008 Out of Memory



## ManlyStump (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post a question about this but I'm desperate to find an answer asap so why not! I have a solution in visual studio that contains about 9 projects, some websites and some dlls. After several months of everything working fine all of a sudden I can't load the solution without receiving a "Exception of type 'System.OutOfMemoryException' was thrown." error.

I've tried backtracking the last few changes I've made to it and reloading it, reinstalling updates and restarted my pc umpteen times, all to no avail. I appreciate I haven't given much information but can anyone possibly shed some light for me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

How are your projects, DLLs, and other files related?

Debug your code. This means getting rid of all Errors and Warnings.

Un-link files one-by-one until you get to the bottom of the mess. Start with your DLLs, then the Projects, and finally your other files. If this does not solve your problem, then two (or more) files are working together to cause the problem.


----------



## saisatish (Aug 8, 2009)

Uninstall Resharper

then try



Regards
Sai Saitish
Indian Servers
www.indianservers.com


----------



## ManlyStump (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestion saisatish, but this actually got resolved back in January. I deleted the solution's user options file, which somehow had grown to about 5MB.


----------

